# need help -- chickens losing feathers and



## travlr9999 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is my first time on this site, so please be patient with me. I need advice. First, some background and then my question. 

We began raising chickens 16 mos ago. We purchased them as chicks -- Golden Buffs and Buff Orpingtons. They began laying 12 mos ago. At first, we had 2 roosters, but butchered them last January after they began severely damaging the feathers on the hens while doing their normal thing. Since then the remaining 10 hens have been doing well, aside from what seems to be the normal "pecking order" behavior. That is until now.

For the last 30 days or so, it has seemed to me like the chickens were losing more and more feathers, resulting in large exposed skin areas on the back and on their underside (around the anus). The feathers in these areas are permanently gone and the skin is now hard and red. I figured this was just due to pecking order, since the smaller Orpingtons were much worse than the Goldens. However, we just found a dead hen (Buff Orpington) in the coop today. The feathers were gone from her neck and her entire back. They were also missing around the anal area. There was no blood and I couldn't find any cause of death. Egg production has been normal with all of them.

Does this sound familar to anyone who is a veteran chicken raiser? Any ideas on what is going on? Normal or not?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Go out with a flashlight and check for small insects on the hens and roosts tonight.

What are you feeding them?


----------



## travlr9999 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just did what you said (at 1030pm). Very, very strange.

First, 5 of the 10 hens are huddled up in the cage area outside the coop. I have never seen this before. They don't like to be out after dark.

Secondly, while I saw no bugs in the coop or on the hens, I did notice that the ones outside are those with the least amount of feathers and, on the bald areas, the root tips of what is left of the feathers are all black. One Buff Orp specifically had lost feathers clear up her back and neck and the feather roots were all black (By "feather root", I mean the boney, hard base area of the feather. I think the proper term is "pinion."). The hens inside the coop had the most feathers and no black marks on the bald areas. 4 of the 5 outside were Buff Orps and only one was a Golden. The Golden didn't have any black on her, but seemed to be losing her outer layer of feathers. I'm not certain of that, however.

As for what they eat.... They free range all day and we feed them food scraps. We eat almost entirely whole foods, so even the scraps they get are quality.

I am totally perplexed.


----------



## travlr9999 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just realized something else.

With only one exception, the hens inside the coop are the largest of the birds. I wonder if this is all bullying and the dead one was killed by the others. I also wonder if the black feather roots indicate blood inside the feathers where they are being pulled out.

Is that possible?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They are suffering from protein deficiency and are plucking each other's feathers to eat. Quick boost is chopped raw liver and put them on a quality feed of at least 18% protein.


----------



## travlr9999 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Thanks! Makes sense. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the information; my sister's chickens are experiencing the same thing; I'll call her right away.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Sounds like they are moulting.Mine are doing the same thing right now.The black pinion is is probably the new feathers comming in.


----------



## TerriHaute (Jan 1, 2006)

What Oberhaslikid said. What you are describing is a classic case of molting chickens. 16-18 months of age is when chickens molt for the first time and then annually after that. Mine are molting right now too. The "quills" that are covering the bare spots are the new feathers growing in. If you think about it, it must be an uncomfortable process, being covered with all those prickly things. I know my chickens get grumpy, hate being handled, and their usual behavior changes until the new feathers grow in. Egg laying will decrease during molt too. I doubt if your chickens are suffering from protein deficiency, but the extra protein won't hurt them and may boost feather regrowth.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A bird that is molting does not get hard, red skin and no feathers for a month or more.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Ours have been molting for two months. When will we get eggs again?


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree make sure the hens are getting enough protein. Our hens lay right through their moult. We had hens with hard red skin one year due to sunburn. You should add oystershell to their diet . Sunflower seeds are good too . They help the feathers look great.
Delrio look at what you are feeding your birds. As I said ours lay right through their moult. Maybe it is too hot in Missouri.
Linda


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

It is important for chickens to be on a good quality feed because they are domesticated animals. This is their nutritional base. Any extra table scraps or free-ranging that they get is just supplemental and helps to keep them costing you so much in feed. In the summer, your cost of feed will go down while you should expect it to be higher in winter. You might try tossing them some black oil sunflower seeds to give them some additional protein.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Delrio said:


> Ours have been molting for two months. When will we get eggs again?


What are you feeding them?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

They free range.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You need to feed them. They are not getting enough protein to replace their feathers. 18% protein is what I aim for.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, I free range them and they get a huge bowl every morning of veggie scraps and leftovers. I've also been feeding them layer mash for the last three days. When will they start laying?
I also read that some breeds just don't lay during molting. I've got Rocks and Reds, what's your opinion?


----------



## verminclature (Aug 27, 2005)

Chickens egg production is also dependent on the length of day...if your birds are not under lights and they are just now coming out of a TWO MONTH molt it might be spring time before you get back into serious production!!

I think the addition of protein will help!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

We've still got 13 hours of daylight, isn't that enough?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

They need 14 hours of light a day to produce an egg. You may need to put a light in the hen house. With shorter days coming you will need it anyway for the hens to lay eggs over winter.

I keep a light in my hen house all winter and continue to get eggs.


----------

